# what about hurricane season



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Hello folks i was thinking i live in Puerto Rico and we are about to start the hurricane season. I have a brand new loft just about a month old and new to the pigeon racing, was wondering how the folks in florida, louisiana and the southern states work around this to not lose there loft or pigeons due to the hurricanes?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in Michigan, no hurricanes here! I think all you can do is pray.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello Chayi-I'm Don Rice -Texas USA--and collect Racing pigeon Bands/Rings.
I have about 5,000 different rings from 88-89 countries.
BUT--I do not have any from Puerto Rico.
Can you assist me in getting 3-4-5 rings different years ?

OR Anyone who might like to send me Bands/Rings


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to bring your birds inside, if a hurricane is coming. As I recall, you just have a few birds, so get yourself enough small kennels to put you birds into if there is any kind of an emergency. You would want to opnly put couples together so as to avoid squabbles.
Have a first aid kit handy for not just you and your family, but your animals too. Don't forget about their food and water.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

and what about the loft? do you just tie it down and pray you dont lose it. would like to know what others have done in previous years.

p.s about the bands i will try to get some to you there are 5 clubs here in the island im near the Isabela racing pigeon club. bands reads isa 2010 #


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

chayi said:


> and what about the loft? do you just tie it down and pray you dont lose it. would like to know what others have done in previous years.


Bringing the birds in is a good idea, as far as the loft goes, you build it as secure as you can, and PRAY. What else can you do?


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hurricanes*

I live in Louisiana, I survived Katrina !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My house was flooded and I lost everything..... My loft was undamaged, not a bent piece of tin or a single bird lost !!!! Not everyone was so luck, they flooded and lost every bird. I'm in the process of adding on to my loft. I optained a building permit, with three new rules since the hurricane. Hurricane clips on all rafters, tie down straps and anchors on floor joist, and the loft must be a certain distance from my house. I hope this helps. Please , if you are going to evacuate , crate them up and take them with you.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I live in Florida and I like concrete footers for my raised loft. I have 4x4 post for aviary support that are surrounded by at least 3" of concrete. I am also using Hurricane clips for the roof. Don't forget to make sure your siding is nailed off every 6" on center. You can also give your Loft a "tip" test. Lean and shake your loft as much as you can and if wiggles or doesn't feel "rock solid" then you'll know you need to add more cross braces between the studs. Might be a good idea also to see how the other flyers have built their lofts in your region and what precautions they use.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

chayi said:


> Hello folks i was thinking i live in Puerto Rico and we are about to start the hurricane season. I have a brand new loft just about a month old and new to the pigeon racing, was wondering how the folks in florida, louisiana and the southern states work around this to not lose there loft or pigeons due to the hurricanes?


We survived the hurricanes of 2004. My loft made it just fine, (just a little wet from rain blowing sideways) The birds went to a friends house during the first hurricane, they came inside during the second. 

Our loft is held in place by 4 by 4 PT posts that are grounded in cement, and a heavy huge aviary attached to the loft also kept it from moving-as the wind blew right on thru and out the otherside, nothing moved.

I don't care how good the loft is, if it is a major catagory storm the birds NEED to be brought indoors, or whever you go. I now have carriers for all my birds and a big truck with a big back seat to carry them in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You mentioned that you have carriers for all your birds. I think that's important. Many don't think of that. I have lots of cages, but not enough carriers for all my birds. I know I need to get more, just in case. Good reminder to everyone. You can pick them up cheaply at yard sales or job lots or even online sometimes. Better to be prepared.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

here i seen a guy make his loft all out of concrete with his aviary made of stainless steal wire mesh very protective during hurricane but keeps alot of humidity and heat inside the loft. not i nice place to be in all day. i think wood loft look better and keeps cooler but need to be bolted down.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

chayi said:


> here i seen a guy make his loft all out of concrete with his aviary made of stainless steal wire mesh very protective during hurricane but keeps alot of humidity and heat inside the loft. not i nice place to be in all day. i think wood loft look better and keeps cooler but need to be bolted down.


I would think that the cement would actually be cooler.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I would think that the cement would actually be cooler.


Yup, I agree, the cement SHOULD be cooler. I had wood lofts and when its 110 outside, its darn hot inside too!


----------

